# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Philips Xenium E311. Искренне ваш, телефон

## Labs

Встречайте Philips Xenium E311 – новый телефон Philips c большими кнопками, крупными экранными шрифтами, громким динамиком, удобной настольной док-станцией с функцией подзарядки. Телефон удивительно прост в использовании, при этом не лишен индивидуальности, благодаря яркому, нескучному дизайну.   

*Телефон с большой буквы*

Оставайтесь на связи с дорогими вам людьми самым удобным способом! Тем, кто устал от мелких кнопок обычных телефонов, Philips Xenium E311 предложит эргономичную и удобную клавиатуру с крупными кнопками, а функция озвучивания набранных цифр позволит проверить правильность набранного номера. Еще одна уникальная возможность – режим «увеличительного стекла»: всего за несколько нажатий вы сможете увеличить находящийся перед вами текст, будь то новостная заметка, информация на упаковке товара или чек в супермаркете. При необходимости вы сможете сохранить снимок увеличенного изображения. Наконец, Xenium E311 не оставит равнодушными и любителей развлечений: благодаря встроенной антенне радио теперь можно слушать без наушников – прямо через громкий динамик вашего нового телефона. 

*Незаменимый помощник*

Созданный для выполнения повседневных задач, Philips Xenium E311 оснащен самыми востребованными функциями с быстрым доступом к ним. Хотите осветить дорогу во время прогулки или найти потерявшуюся вещицу дома? Активируйте фонарик! Передвиньте переключатель на корпусе телефона – и фонарик будет работать, даже если мобильное устройство в данный момент выключено. Механический переключатель блокировки клавиатуры позволит не беспокоится о случайных нажатиях кнопок в кармане или сумке. Наконец, в экстренной ситуации на помощь придет тревожная кнопка: она позволит быстро набрать один из трех предварительно заданных номеров. Это могут быть контакты врача, службы спасения или проживающих неподалеку родственников. В случае если невозможно дозвониться ни по одному из номеров, телефон разошлет сообщения с предварительно заданным текстом. 

*Всегда на связи * 

Благодаря технологии Xenium, новинка способна работать без подзарядки до 23 часов* в режиме разговора и до 59 дней в режиме ожидания. Для вашего удобства, в комплекте поставляется док-станция (кредл) с функцией зарядки – с помощью входящего в комплект крепления подставку легко зафиксировать даже на стене. Благодаря полости, выполняющей роль своеобразного “рупора”, громкость звонка в кредле усиливается в несколько раз – пропустить входящий звонок практически невозможно!

Телефон поддерживает использование двух SIM-карт. Это полезная опция, которая позволяет выбирать самые удобные тарифы и экономить на мобильной связи. 
Philips Xenium E311 поддерживает карты micro SD объемом до 32 ГБ**. 

Новинку уже можно найти в продаже по рекомендованной цене 1 299 000 белорусских рублей.

*Технические характеристики Philips Xenium E311:   * 

• Поддержка двух SIM-карт;
• Яркий дисплей 2,4 дюйма, разрешением 320 х 240 точек; 
• Режим “Увеличительное стекло”;
• Крупные клавиши, экранные шрифты и элементы интерфейса;
• Яркий фонарик (два светодиода); 
• Громкий динамик; 
• FM-радио со встроенной антенной;
• GSM 900/1800/1900 МГц;
• Музыкальный проигрыватель (MP3, AAC,MIDI);
• Слот для карт памяти micro SD** (поддержка носителей объемом до 32 ГБ);
• Съемная аккумуляторная батарея емкостью 1530 мАч; 
• До 23 часов автономной работы в режиме разговора, до 59 дней в режиме ожидания;
• Док-станция с функцией зарядки в комплекте;
• Размеры/вес: 134x 56x 15 мм; 112,5 г (вес док-станции 68,3 г). 

* Указанные характеристики основаны на исследованиях полностью заряженной батареи, производимых в лаборатории с отключенной функцией Bluetooth. Фактические показатели определяются настройками оператора и режимом использования мобильного телефона.

**Карта microSD в комплект поставки не входит.

Доступ к некоторым функциям устройства определяется условиями контракта с оператором мобильной связи.

----------

